# Vittoria Zaffiro Pro Slick



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

Two questions about these tires:
1. Are they any good?
2. The maximum PSI rating says 100-145 which I find confusing. Is the maximum 145 and the acceptable range between 100 and the max.? What should I keep them at?

Thanks!


----------



## Blue CheeseHead (Jul 14, 2008)

I have not riden the Zaffiro's but I would pay the extra $5/tire and go with the Rubino Pro Slicks. They are a very well respected tire and considered one of the best values out there.

It is impossible to know what pressure you should be running in your tires without knowing your weight and tire section (23c, 25c or...)


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

The Zaffiros came with my new bike and they're 700x23. I'm about 170.


----------



## Svooterz (Jul 29, 2006)

I have a set of "regular" Zaffiro Pro's on a bike and I like them. They have a diamond thread pattern instead of being slick, but otherwise, they're the same as the ZP Slick. They are not as smooth as Rubino Pro's, but they perform very well and they're tough. These are terribly durable tires, they'll last the distance & flats should be rare.

At your weight, I guess starting with 115-120 Psi would be OK... Then adjust according to your preferences.


----------



## jmlapoint (Sep 4, 2008)

I have ridden both Rubino Pro Slicks and Zaffiro Pros.
I really prefer the Rubino Pro's.
The Zaffiros seem a little sluggish and harsh to me.....I am 180 and run Front = 100psi and Rear = 110psi. They are very durable and make a great training tire, but like others have said, for a few more dollars, the Rubino Pro Slick is a wonderful, durable tire. They can be had at PBK for about $24.

PBK

John


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

I guess I'll be getting the Rubino Pros when I wear the Zaffiros out ...maybe sooner if I'm unhappy with them. 

Thanks for the input, everyone!


----------



## Oldteen (Sep 7, 2005)

Have run both ZP's and RP's for 1000's of miles over past 4-5 years over typically bad Midwest roads. RP's are significantly smoother, faster (esp Slick version) & better handling with good durability & wear (~3500-4k mi for me @ 165-170#). ZP's are cheaper & give up some ride/handling but wear like IRON. I had over 5k miles on REAR with my latest ZP with no flats until a bad road hazard (roofing nail) killed it. RP Slicks are my fav clincher, but for commuting I would go with ZP's for extra durability.


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

You're making me want to get the RP's right now but I'll wear the ZP's out a bit first and then maybe use them as spares.


----------



## pdh777 (Oct 7, 2005)

Couple of things to note about tire pressure:

Check Jmalpoint's tire pressure he is running at 180 lbs. I am 150lbs and ride 105psi in the rear and 100psi in the front. I believe both of us are in the ballpark on psi. At 170 you should be closer to Jmalpoint - but not over. The psi ratings are for min and max based on rider weight - you are not a heavyweight and do not need heavyweight psi ie 230lbs rider may need 130psi. There have been many discussions / studies presented on this forum about losing efficiency at higher psi. try not to fall into the high psi trap, it will wear your tires more quickly and exposes you to having more flats.

Second - anytime you discuss psi of a tire you must also take into consideration the psi max of the rim - there are a lot of rims that do not go to 140 psi


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

The rims are Shimano RS10's. The bike came with them.


----------



## ddbtoth (Sep 1, 2009)

Same tires and rims came with my Carrera, I run them at 120 psi, and am definitely a heavyweight (236 pounds). I've only had one flat (piece of copper wire I had to pull out of the tire with my teeth), but I have been please with them for the last 400 miles (as far as I've gotten on my new bike). I do think that as a reward for my first 2000 miles I may get some new wheels, been looking at Neuvation wheels for the most part.


----------

